

Twitter Hacked by "Iranian Cyber Army" - techiferous
http://i.imgur.com/pfkXR.png
This is a screenshot of what Twitter looked like at around 1AM Eastern Standard Time.<p>(Sorry for the duplicate post, but I realized it's better to link to the screenshot of Twitter than Twitter itself, which is down at the moment.)
======
j15e
Could not find any information but pingdom does now report it has down. Here
is a copy of the source code of the hacked page I first saw :

<html>

<head> <meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us"> <meta http-
equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252"> <title>..::
This Web Site Has Been Hacked By Iranian Cyber Army ::.. </title> </head>

<body bgcolor="#000000">

<p align="center">&nbsp;</p> <p align="center"><img border="0"
src="index.6.gif"><img border="0" src="index.2.gif"><img border="0"
src="index.7.gif"></p> <p align="center"><img border="0"
src="index.8.gif"></p> <p align="center"> <a
href="mailto:iranian.cyber.army@gmail.com?subject=Mowjcamp"> <img border="0"
src="index.5.gif"></a></p>

<p align="center"><img border="0" src="index.3.jpg" width="43%"
height="106%"></p> <p align="center"><font face="Tahoma"
size="2"><b>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<font color="#FFFFFF">U.S.A Think They
Controlling And Managing Internet By Their Access , But They Don't , We
Control And Manage Internet By Our Power , So Do Not Try To Stimulation
Iranian Peoples To ..............</font></b></font></p> <p
align="center"><b><font face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">NOW WHICH
COUNTRY IN EMBARGO LIST? IRAN?USA?</font></b></p> <p align="center"><b><font
face="Tahoma" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">WE PUSH THEM IN EMBARGO LIST
;)</font></b></p> <p align="center"><b><font face="Tahoma" size="2"
color="#FFFFFF">Take Care.</font></b></p>

</body>

</html>

~~~
tibbon
The lack of respect for modern web standards and accessibility here is
shocking. No alt tags? All in-line styles with no CSS? And no XHTML?

Shame on them.

~~~
jakartian
saya kira orang-orang itu memang tidak butuh styles, apa yang mereka butuhkan
adalah pesan dapat tersampaikan, in any language sesingkat mungkin

------
techiferous
Another user submitted this image:

<http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/9016/twitterhackeado.jpg>

------
j15e
I found no website reporting any information... Anyone?

~~~
duskbreaker
Techcrunch article: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1002662>

------
j15e
This feels like the 9/11 of internet

~~~
waterlesscloud
Who knows who it really is. Could be some random kiddies in Des Moines.

~~~
techiferous
Or some random kitties in da mines.

------
tibbon
And Google's take on the "Iranian Cyber Army":

<http://i.imgur.com/xDTET.png>

~~~
thwarted
You're calling out that a search for "indian cyber army" is performed more
often than one for "iranian cyber army"?

